# Sand only high tech?



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Very possible, many on this site do just that. Look up "burr740".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Never knew Tom used sand only... whatttt


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly where high tech begins and ends but that fits with most of the vague issues of being gardeners! 
I don't feel it has too much to do with the type of substrate when dealing with many plants as lots of them do get the needs from the water column rather than through roots. I kind of feel that with the amount of water in a tank, what is in the water will be down underneath where the roots are as well. Just as what we have in the substrate winds up in the water, I feel what is in the water winds up down there? I like different subs for different plants which are harder to hold down but 
I no longer use just sand but it is just because I have moved, shifted, and added to mine so much that it is a total mix of things. My only complaint with using only sand was when I was used play or all purpose sand. It tends to have too much junk in it and I did have some problems with a grey messy layer forming in the sand. I use pool filter sand without problems.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes it works, as long as you supply the proper nutrients via dosing the water column.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Alright, Appreciate it guys. I'm using imagitarium white sand, got 80lbs of it in a 75g, will be getting fluval fresh and plant 2.0/co2 soon aswell


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

why not use black diamond blasting sand? 50lb for $8.xx w/tax @ tractor supply


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

I already spent 80$ on my sand, and I don't want to drive to Jersey to pick it up. Plus I don't like the way it looks, and I have cories. It looks too sharp


----------



## crisp330 (Dec 1, 2011)

I use play sand in one of my tanks and it does great. I have loaches in that tank and they seem to love it. They're constantly sifting through it and keeping it mixed/clean-ish. My AR Mini doesn't seem to like that tank quite as much (still does OK though), but that could be due to the Finnex 24/7 not being as much light compared to the other tank I have it in. Stem plants don't make a difference one way or the other in terms of substrate.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

I have an AR roseafolia thats doing terribly right now, might even have to dump it honestly... I'm thinking it's the lighting/no co2


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

My 75G has BDBS with Osmocote Plus sprinkled at the bottom. It also has two Fluval 2.0 LEDs along with pressurized CO2. I ensure that water column is dosed consistently and have not run into any major issues in the 3 months since the tank was setup.

The first 3-4 weeks were great with all plants including AR Mini growing crazy. The next 5-6 weeks were not great - Green water and lot of GDA/GSA. Plant growth slowed down considerably with a lot of stunting and leaf curling. 

I have stopped dosing Micros for the past 2 weeks and things seem to be improving. Micros were being dosed super low to start with and was gradually increased in the 2nd month. Plants do not seem to have taken that well. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eanastasio (Feb 12, 2017)

This is done with just sand and EI dosing it’s great for carpeting. Small grains for runners.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

Igor95 said:


> I have an AR roseafolia thats doing terribly right now, might even have to dump it honestly... I'm thinking it's the lighting/no co2


AR roseafolia is one plant that many hobbyist have issues with, be it low tech or high tech. I would argue that it does better with Co2, lower light and lower ferts. Not very often do you see it growing with near perfect leaves in a high tech, EI dosed tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Not a large variety, but this setup was only Pool Filter Sand and the hairgrass really took off. EI dosing and Co2.


----------



## lonew0lf (May 2, 2017)

Houseofcards, what kind of light is that?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

lonew0lf said:


> Houseofcards, what kind of light is that?


That's one of the earlier LED lights sold by UP Aqua. It's also sold by different brand names. I believe the same light used to be sold be aquaforest under the Archaea name. I originally bought it for my 3.5g Mini S but it was very weak. On the 1.5g it was a good amount of light.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

slipfinger said:


> AR roseafolia is one plant that many hobbyist have issues with, be it low tech or high tech. I would argue that it does better with Co2, lower light and lower ferts. Not very often do you see it growing with near perfect leaves in a high tech, EI dosed tank.



Mine has been doing great, beginner's luck. I started with three tiny stems and they all grew steadily to about 9", then one of them took off like a rocket and was at the top in two weeks. I topped and replanted and the other two stems are picking up because they are not blocked by the other one. The topped steam appears to have rooted and is growing new leaves.

Because of the increased growth the closer to the light, I would say this is not a low/medium light plant.

High tech, MGOC soil, sand, 1/2 EI dosing, Equilibrium. DIY LED lighting, idk par but its probably "high".

Honestly, everything grows with MGOC, I am debating using an inert substrate in next tank because I have to trim too frequently. Things grow too well.

Much of my luck could be because of the Equilibrium. Lots of traces in there.

I think I will do MGOC in next tank. Really the only problem with it is that I didnt screen large particles out. Its not "dirty" in any way except for pieces of bark that can't be vaccumed up.

IMO. no reason to do just sand when a bag of Miracle Grow improves things so much.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

All my tanks are just sand now with Co2 and some dosing (except for one that is lower light). I just found the ADA Aquasoil extremely messy and annoying long term. I haven't noticed much difference between sand and Aquasoil to be honest. They do just as well or just as poorly for me in either substrate.


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

ChrisX said:


> Mine has been doing great, beginner's luck. I started with three tiny stems and they all grew steadily to about 9", then one of them took off like a rocket and was at the top in two weeks. I topped and replanted and the other two stems are picking up because they are not blocked by the other one. The topped steam appears to have rooted and is growing new leaves.
> 
> Because of the increased growth the closer to the light, I would say this is not a low/medium light plant.
> 
> ...


Ya soil works. Period!

Don't want to derail this thread but any chance you can post a picture of it and list your fert amounts in PPM and frequency?


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

The ei dosing is actually closer to 3/4. Std dry dosing from premixed solutions. 5ml of my solutions (macros, micros) is std dose for 40g. So maybe closer to full ei dosing. I m8xed them a few months ago, id have to look up the ratios. Equilibrium is added w water changes. 10g of new water gets a tsp.


In this pic, tank was set up about a month. AR grew 10". Everything else needs 6" trim every week except the buce and dwarf plants.

Im go8ng to rescape, i didnt understand how fast and how tall some things grow.

Divider is because a keyhole pair formed. They are currently raising 30 fry on their side. When the fry get a little bigger i will move the extra adults to another tank and remove the divider. Aquascaping has taken back seat.


----------

